# Kribensis with Rift Lake stock



## hoary2001 (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone tried mixing Kribensis with the rift lake cichlids? I wanted to introduce the beautiful color to my tank but aren't sure about compatibility.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Long ago I had some with mbuna, and they withered as the mbuna reached adulthood. What rift lake fish are we talking about exactly?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi P.kribensis aka pulcher are soft to neutral fishes, it is not recomanded to mix them with hard water cichlids, because of their differents needs in water chemistry  .
xris


----------

